# Grafikkarte von Netzteil gegrillt (?)



## Captain_Bedal (22. November 2014)

Hey Community, verehrter BeQuiet-Support,

ich bin stolzer Besitzer eines Dark Power Pro10 550W Neteils. Dieses hat mir auch immer gute Dienste erwiesen, war immer stehts leise. Nun aber ist etwas vorgefallen, was mich leicht stutzig gemacht hat. Als zu ich in meinen Rechner eine Radeon HD 7870 gesteckt habe, und diesen anschließend gestartet habe, hats geknallt, ich konnte im offenen Gehäuse im Halbdunkel unterm Schreibtisch deutlich einen Lichtblitz sehen, aber der Computer fuhr ganz normal hoch (nur halt ohne Bild ). 

Frage 1:

Sollte das DPP10 550W nicht duch seine Schutzschaltungen verhindern, dass der PC mit abgerauchter Grafikkarte hochfährt?

Und 2:

Wenn beim P10 schon die Schutzschaltungen nicht gegriffen haben, kann es eventuell für das abrauchen der Grafikkarte verantwortlich sein?

Viele Grüße

Captain_Bedal


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2014)

Was hast du gemacht?
zu deiner verbauten Grafikkarte noch eine 7870 eingebaut?
wie hast du die angeschlossen?


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (22. November 2014)

ist das deine aktuell HArdwar in der Signatur?

Wen ja mit der R9 290X hat alles ohne Probleme gearbeitet? 

Hat es verbrannt dannach im gehäuse gerochen? 

sonst mal Grafikkarte mal raus und nur über onboard anstecken und testen ob das wirklich das NT war 

lg


----------



## Captain_Bedal (22. November 2014)

Also, ich weiß wie man eine Grafikkarte ansteckt  2x 6Pin 

Die R9 290X war während dessen nicht drin. Das NT hats auch nicht zerlegt. Die 7870er hats geprengt. Riecht verbrannt etc.
Hat mit der R9 290X auch immer alles funktioniert.

Lg


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (22. November 2014)

klingt so als wäre die Grafikkarte der Übeltäter da laut dir dein NT in Ordnung ist. 

scheint einen kurzen abbekommen zu haben wenn sie geleuchtet hat =( 

sonst geht alles noch oder? hast wieder die 290 drinnen oder?


----------



## Captain_Bedal (22. November 2014)

Ja hab ich. Was mich aber stutzig macht: Wenn sie nen Kurzen abbekommen hat, wieso hat das NT nicht reagiert?

Mir der 290X funktioniert wieder alles wunderprächtig.


----------



## Guru4GPU (22. November 2014)

Vielleicht hat sich ein Elko verabschiedet  
Wo war die HD 7870 eigentlich gelagert bevor du sie eingebaut hast?
Edit
Bei mir hat mal der Bios beeper gebrannt  und das ganze Zimmer war voll mit weißem Rauch ... das Kabel des LS war total verkohlt - frage mich wie über ein am MoBo angeschlossenes Kabel so viel Saft herbekommt. Ach ja: elektrische Geräusche und Funken bis ich den Stecker gezogen habe  ...


----------



## Chimera (22. November 2014)

Kann gut sein, dass du die Karte schon defekt bekommen hast und sie dan neinfach durch den Saft den Todesstoss erhalten hat. Ob dann die Schutzschaltung überhaupt greift? Als ich mal meine defekte Zotac GTS 250 reinsteckte, dann war dies dem Netzteil (BQ Straight Power E7 500W) so was von scheissegal und der PC startete normal. Die Schutzschaltungen greifen ja nicht, wenn die Graka kaputt ist oder z.B. ne defekte CPU im Sockel steckt, sondern wenn auf den Leitungen zu hohe Spitzen anstehen und dies muss ja bei ner defekten Karte nicht zwingend der Fall sein.
Beim Kollegen griff kürzlich die Schutzschaltung am Netzteil, weil er zu seiner GTX 580 noch ne zweite steckte und dies wohl zu viel für das Netzteil war (irgend ein Antec). Da gingen aber gleich nach drücken des Powerknopfes alle Lichtlein aus und erst als er die Karte wieder rausnahm funzte es wieder normal. Falls du nen Netzteiltester hast (z.B. so was: Thermaltake Dr.Power II Netzteiletester im Conrad Online Shop | 919761), könntest du mal gucken, ob auf den Leitungen auch alles normal aussieht. Ist zwar nicht soooo genau, aber es gibt einem schon mal nen groben(!) Überblick.

Edit: Guck, hier kannst du mal sehen, was man wie durch den Tester erfahren kann: Thermaltake - Germany - Dr.Power II - AC0015. Sollten da auf den Leitungen abnormale Werte zu sehen sein, dann kann man trotz der eher ungenauen Messung davon ausgehen, dass es was hat  Bei nem alten defekten LC-Power von mir, da gab es auf der 12V Leitung max. 10V an, was für mich damals ein zeichen war, dass ich das Netzteil besser nicht mehr nutze


----------



## Captain_Bedal (23. November 2014)

Okay, so einen Netzteiltester kann ich mir mal aus der Arbeit mitnehmen.

Jetzt ist blos noch herauszufunden ob die (In antistatischer Folie verpackte) 7870 putt war, oder das Netzteil sie zerstöhrt hat. 

Grüße


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2014)

Captain_Bedal schrieb:


> Ja hab ich. Was mich aber stutzig macht: Wenn sie nen Kurzen abbekommen hat, wieso hat das NT nicht reagiert?


 
Weil für das Netzteil kein Fehler vorhanden war.
Die Karte ist "intern" kaputt gegangen. Das Netzteil kann da nichts ausrichten. Passiert halt mal.


----------



## mediakind (23. November 2014)

Haha. Das ja mal ein geiler Threadtitel. 
(Nicht als Schadenfreude gemeint!)


----------



## Captain_Bedal (23. November 2014)

Immerhin gefällts dir^^

Ja, dann hatte wohl die HD 7870 einen weg. Da kann man nichts machen 

Grüße


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2014)

Captain_Bedal schrieb:


> Ja, dann hatte wohl die HD 7870 einen weg. Da kann man nichts machen


 
Ja. Ist meine Vermutung. Dumm gelaufen.
Und seih froh dass du ein brauchbares Netzteil hattest. Bei Billig Netzteil hätte die alles um die Ohren fliegen können.


----------



## Captain_Bedal (24. November 2014)

Ja, dann bin ich mal froh


----------



## LudwigX (24. November 2014)

Captain_Bedal schrieb:


> Frage 1:
> 
> Sollte das DPP10 550W nicht duch seine Schutzschaltungen verhindern, dass der PC mit abgerauchter Grafikkarte hochfährt?



In diesem Fall hätte lediglich die Überstrom Schutzschaltung reagieren können. Die reagiert aber erst ab mindestens 20A Strom. Dazu kommt noch, dass die Grafikkarte von mindestens 2 Rails versorgt wird (Mainboard + GPU). Wenn du die beiden 6 Pin PCIe Stecker von verschiedenen Kabelsträngen genutzt hast sogar von 3 Rails. Im letzterem Fall ist das Multirail Design des Netzteils völlig nutzlos. In dem Fall würde die OCP erst ab 50A eingreifen.

Außerdem findet auf der Grafikkarte eine Spannungswandlung auf eine ziemlich niedrige Spannung von unter 1,3V statt. Hinter dieser Spannungswandlung können locker über 150A fließen, bevor die 20A am Netzteil überhaupt erreicht sind. Das Netzteil selbst kann aber gar nicht wissen wofür der Strom nun letzendlich genutzt wird.

Da wir nicht einmal wissen welches Bauteil auf der Grafikkarte wodurch gestorben ist kann man hier nur spekulieren. Es ist eher unwahrscheinlich, dass es ein Lichtbogen war, da dieser erst bei höheren Spannungen auftritt.
Bist du dir sicher, dass nicht einfach ein Bauteil explodiert ist? Sieht man zufällig etwas?


----------



## be quiet! Support (24. November 2014)

HalloCaptain_Bedal,

nun, da das Netzteil noch einwandfrei funktioniert, sofern ich dich nicht missverstanden habe, wird die GPU ursächlich gewesen sein.
Aus der Ferne kann man leider nicht sagen wieso der Kurzschluss den Hausautomaten erreicht hat. Evtl. war das Event einfach zu heftig.
Aber so wie ich es verstanden habe läuft das System einwandfrei mit einer anderen GPU. 
Die Karte solltest du untersuchen lassen, was du sicher schon gemacht hast.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Captain_Bedal (24. November 2014)

Ja das habe ich, sie riecht auch ganz schön verbrannt und verschmort.

Ob es ein Lichtbogen war konnte ich nicht sehen, ich konnte blos im Gehäuseboden und auf dem Netzteil die Reflexion des events in sinne eines gelben Leuchten/Blitzen ausmachen.

Ich muss mir die Karte noch einmal genauer anschauen, was genau durchgeflogen ist. 

Danke für die Informativen Antworten btw 

Grüße


----------

